# SVS PB12 Plus 2.... ISO



## MTAL724 (Jun 22, 2020)

looking to buy.


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

Based off of what you currently have, there is absolutely zero chance you won't be impressed by any of those subs. With that being said, based on how you described your space and the size of it, I think you'd be better off with the VTF-3 Kodi nox .


----------

